# Brutal Ownage Of Skinny-Fat Stripper



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Why not cut down to atleast 15% (atleast).Your only making it worse on yourself.Why waste good gear?Then when you fat kids run gear you use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts of test.Once again your dumb.If I was you I would use 250mg test ew alongside 50mcg of t3 but once again your dumb and will continue to use hefty balking products because your dumb.

Be smart not fat!


----------



## Sherk (Dec 29, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

Lol. I laughed pretty fucking hard when I read this. Good shit. It's sad but true. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm probably 18% and I'm on Testosterone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

as has op


----------



## Z82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ironic post about being smart....lol!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

at barely over 200 pounds...andat least 18% bodyfat...op

no hate...just facts...angry, young, loud ,small man


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> as has op



I have never been 18% ever! Maybe 16 close 17 but usually I hang out around 13-15
Ps heavy your old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

heavy himself can be quoted saying you were 18 in said pic


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 29, 2012)

reason is because increased muscle size will burn calories faster simply by maintaining its new size


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/e...connor-expert-aas-advisor-14.html#post2852546


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

Ronnie giving out advice on anything is fkg hilarious!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ronnie giving out advice on anything is fkg hilarious!


awesome thread where he argues with captn...as a small chubby complete noob

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/110808-my-pic.html#post2020795


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

After I showed back pick he clearly said 16-18 fat ass I look 100 times better then you I look great now as we speak and me and capt argue pic was before I ever did gear....I been here longer then you,my results are better then yours.You will always be fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

nice melt kid...yes you look fine...but you are a teeny tiny guy..stil with no abs
15 % bodyfat at 180 pounds is just not imressive
not personal just facts
and yeah i could b lighter...but i dont start threads like this one either
jackass


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kos you made no changes since you been here all you do is talk about how much u lost in the pass and everything in the pass with you.You been fat since you got to im and haven't changed a bit.Wake up fat boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

haha
im sorry
being a not ripped 180 pound guy is just not a goal of mine


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

for the record you look much better than before...but good enuff to make athread like this judging others..muchlargr than you probly ever will be

whn you started u were small and fat

now you just small...good job


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol I weigh 210 and about run a cutter I haven't weighed 180 since h.s. I blub up every now and then but I don't workout or use gear during those times.I look good right now on no gear


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

i can quote you in clean thread saying 190
and you just gave a gear review("all natty")


god the lies never end with u


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

210 why don't u post quad shot  I posted other day?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...fw-lhjo-prip-gich-thread-932.html#post2990756


direct link saying 195


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats like 3 years ago the bottom pic lol @ myself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

look way better...2010


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

On scale now 208,need a pic?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Your pics you find are old and my weight fluctuates from 190-210  Im strong,don't use crazy amounts juice and women love me..I will run a cutter next few weeks and my and will show.I would never want be over 210@ 5'10 to sluggish even @ low bf 200 20% bf my goal very easy reachable.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

so your weight fluctuates nearly 15 pounds...that is incredible for a 200 pound guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Your pics you find are old and my weight fluctuates from 190-210  Im strong,don't use crazy amounts juice and women love me..I will run a cutter next few weeks and my and will show.I would never want be over 210@ 5'10 to sluggish even @ low bf 200 20% bf my goal very easy reachable.



i never said you look bad right now...i merely pointed out that you were def a hypocrite
its ok...everyone is


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 30, 2012)

Because it's easier to build muscle when you have a little fat backing you up.

Fuckin numb nuts.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

The only real issue I see with higher body fat is the possibility for more aromatase activity but if you have legit AI's who really cares.


----------



## ls1x (Dec 30, 2012)

A good reason I can see guys use aas with higher bf% is to maintain their muscle mass while eating a lower calorie diet to lose fat and not losing muscle mass.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Why not just use low test and t3?I don't think its bad when fat guys use gear.I just think its dumb when they use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts test.Different folks different strokes I guess.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ask every powerlifter and strongman on the planet


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ask every powerlifter and strongman on the planet



And most professional athletes.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



heavyiron said:


> The only real issue I see with higher body fat is the possibility for more aromatase activity but if you have legit AI's who really cares.



I'm fat and I can run 300 mg of test w no AI and my e2 stays around 30.

OP, running gear while cutting allows you to retain muscle mass while in a caloric deficit, and some guys just want to be strong and not necessarily ripped, ie power lifters.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea, when I first came here, I thought I was gonna get schooled with knowledge.

Now i'm finding out I know more than most of the dudes on this site, including most of the mods.

So suck it IML, suck it deep.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2012)

Serious question for kos..how much are you going to weigh once you reach 13% bf? Im gonna say...205-210. 

And op, its good to run gears while being fat and dieting. Reduces your cortisol, increases nitrogen retention and protein synthesis, and spares muscle. Bp might be an issue though but its manageable.

P.s. Both of you are very desirable and should swordfight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

i think i would be 210 or so at 13%...dont really want to get there

legit 15% at 220 sounds good to me


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I woke up this morning and decided I was fat @ 15% bf so ordered a fuck load tren and winny and masteron....THEN I woke up again and realized I only have a few bottles of test.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Advice from a Male Erotic Dancer, who's ex sends me pictures of her saggy cunt




Priceless


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

She never sent u shit prove it


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> She never sent u shit prove it




you can't be serious? LOL dude.. she sent me like 3 or 4 nakeds. LOL 

Shit was bad looking.. well, you know that, you got back with her, fucked her again, just to stalk my FB LMFAO

dude, its not a pretty site down there..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

he said post it
gave permission
called you out
put up or shut up son


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he said post it
> gave permission
> called you out
> put up or shut up son



This


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 30, 2012)

After this holiday I am def at 18%

I foresee T3 , ECA , and 250 mlgs test in my future.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he said post it
> gave permission
> called you out
> put up or shut up son




Honestly I would if i still had them. My gf went through my phone and deleted them. So I can't prove it unfortunately, but I seen that cunt.. its in obvious bad shape lol

Ronnie is butt hurt cause his girl sent me nakeds.. awwwww and i'm bigger than you. Feel small?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

bigger is not enough on its own though...bigger...and more muscular


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



Saney said:


> Honestly I would if i still had them. My gf went through my phone and deleted them. So I can't prove it unfortunately, but I seen that cunt.. its in obvious bad shape lol
> 
> Ronnie is butt hurt cause his girl sent me nakeds.. awwwww and i'm bigger than you. Feel small?



I think I still have them somewhere, but I'm not gonna post them up. Might send them to Saney thou 

I wonder if she still has my cawk pics?


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting.  You guys are all buddies outside of ironmag and you speak with each other gf's?


----------



## Sherk (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

This would be the perfect thread to post those pics of her cunt. That way anyone @ 18% bf and higher can come in here, look at the photos, puke up what they just ate and watch the fat melt away. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 30, 2012)

i am skinny fat, must be excess cortisol and right now i cant even train, the muscle is melting off me?..


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rach is a prerry girl..and a good mother to my child Chris I could give a shit about you..and your small pecker..lol @ u To bad they don't make juice for that


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



ontopthegame85 said:


> Rach is a prerry girl..and a good mother to my child Chris I could give a shit about you..and your small pecker..lol @ u To bad they don't make juice for that




I think shits about to get real.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lean and my thighs are massive


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



hoyle21 said:


> I think shits about to get real.



Nah it's not. Just seeing if Ronny will lose his shit again


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I get Payed for my body you would be laughed off stage....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

i dont think any of us started lifting to b 190 or whatever and not ripped...we all want to be monsters...or like arnold

you look like a small teenage boy who has done some pushups and pullups...but not seen the inside of a weightroom

i do see the stripper boy thing working fo you...and thatjust shows how retarded women are now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

they used to like men
now its bieber clones an jersey shore ripoff douche bags like you


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I get Payed for my body you would be laughed off stage....



lmao


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not ripped in that pic lol for being on nothing but 250 mg every ten days i look good.Im 206 as we speak look at my thighs they are massive


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kos you are dumb ,you look like you don't even workout.Your 23-24% bf like sfw said you would be me if you actually cut so lay off the whoppers and get in shape.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why not cut down to atleast 15% (atleast).Your only making it worse on yourself.Why waste good gear?Then when you fat kids run gear you use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts of test.Once again your dumb.If I was you I would use 250mg test ew alongside 50mcg of t3 but once again your dumb and will continue to use hefty balking products because your dumb.
> 
> Be smart not fat!


This post exposes you as a faggot. Congrats, faggot.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Who are you....someone who hides behind a screen? Congrats.I'm in shape you faggots can't stand when someone actually gets there


----------



## ls1x (Dec 30, 2012)

I would cry like anorexic bitch if I were 206....Im happy at 5'9" and 230 still grown....if you are stuck on your "thighs". They are nothing to write home about. Bro I think you need to focus on your tiny upper half. Or your girly calves. Btw the hip huggers are cute.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> Honestly I would if i still had them. My gf went through my phone and deleted them. So I can't prove it unfortunately, but I seen that cunt.. its in obvious bad shape lol
> 
> Ronnie is butt hurt cause his girl sent me nakeds.. awwwww and i'm bigger than you. Feel small?


Oh damn...everything needed to erase any existing self-esteem can be found here. The work of a professional...props.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who are you....someone who hides behind a screen? Congrats.I'm in shape you faggots can't stand when someone actually gets there


I am Aries. You are a faggot. Be glad I don't have pics of your ex's rotten cunt.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol haters going hate....you bitches are just scared of fat kos and side with him so he don't take shots at u....pussies


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol haters going hate....you bitches are just scared of fat kos and side with him so he don't take shots at u....pussies


Nah, you're just a faggot.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I am Aries. You are a faggot. Be glad I don't have pics of your ex's rotten cunt.


Welcome to Im now leave


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Post ur pics then bitch bet I'm half ur age look twice good


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Welcome to Im now leave


Why are you attracted to penis?



ontopthegame85 said:


> Post ur pics then bitch bet I'm half ur age look twice good


Now you want my pics? At least you don't hide in the closet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah.im well liked


apparetly saney had sex with your girlfriend...mother of your child
i hate it for you dude but you lose
fat this...an that...dont matter after dude fucks your girl


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

an kid...you made this thread...writing checks your ass cant cash


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol saney lives I'm jersey we are in la lol saney never did shit bit send his tiny penis pic which I can get and post hmmmm


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol saney lives I'm jersey we are in la lol saney never did shit bit send his tiny penis pic which I can get and post hmmmm


Nah, she sent him cunt pics.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol saney lives I'm jersey we are in la lol saney never did shit bit send his tiny penis pic which I can get and post hmmmm



thank god


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lean and my thighs are massive


Not saying I'm huge but I look dam good when I take my clothes off whores get wet....plus my Cock is nice


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kos bet I can out squat u want to go for it?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Already won the pushup contest want go?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Kos bet I can out squat u want to go for it?


Smell Saney's finger.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Smell Saney's finger.


Who is this guy ^ anonymous


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Already won the pushup contest want go?


nah you did tons of herky jerky half reps at a much lower body weight
u win

torn mcl
squatted more thn you as a teen tho
500 for a few
im strong..you are little
hope this helps


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who is this guy ^ anonymous


Aries...you've already tried to smell his finger, huh?


----------



## ls1x (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Not saying I'm huge but I look dam good when I take my clothes off whores get wet....plus my Cock is nice



I'm sure the "whores" get wet over the cash you flash to get them to fuck you...not cause of your body....when you get a real woman not a "whore"  in the same room as you when your naked then your doin something.....now if your cock was so nice your girl wouldn't be fucking other guys....come on Bro your lieing to yourself.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Rach is a prerry girl..and a good mother to my child Chris I could give a shit about you..and your small pecker..lol @ u To bad they don't make juice for that





^^^ Straight up


----------



## Intense (Dec 30, 2012)

Figured this would turn into a thread about kos


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Intense said:


> Figured this would turn into a thread about kos


Fat pos always runs his Dick sucker but has nothing shoe back it up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

what do you have to back it up? pics of your skinny body?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ls1x said:


> I'm sure the "whores" get wet over the cash you flash to get them to fuck you...not cause of your body....when you get a real woman not a "whore"  in the same room as you when your naked then your doin something.....now if your cock was so nice your girl wouldn't be fucking other guys....come on Bro your lieing to yourself.



or sending them pics


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol me and kos lol I can't even tell he works out lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Already won the pushup contest want go?



by the way..your reps were a fuking joke...especially at your tiny size...azzas were much more legit
he did 40 slow an true reps...you thrashed around like a crossfit retard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol me and kos lol I can't even tell he works out lol



thats old...ill help though


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

LMFAO.. Damn he even went through his girl's phone and see my cawk LOL she kept it in her phone for a reason Ronnie LMFAO And i never send pics before i get pics.. keep that in mind 

And I don't side with anyone to win their approval. KOS's best trait (and reason i like him) is his ability to keep it real..

That pic you just posted was disgusting.. you are fucking lean? yea, like you haven't eaten in 3 weeks. You'll NEVER have size like me.. you better keep an eye out for meteor showers.

Please post my cawk up you fag, that'll make everyone completely believe that your girl sent me nasty pics.. and i think i did send them to Captain.. so long ago lol  over 2 years now..


Fucking small, worthless, uneducated, Lean (lol), faggot. 

"My Quads are so huge, man!" (compared to that limited mass on your upper body you consider 'Lean')


you my nigglet, need a cheeseburger or sum10..


Get your fucking weight up, and keep getting pwned.. Nobody in here would EVER wanna look like your shitty ass.. now go back to Rach and suck her loose cunt.. apparently nobody else wanted your loser ass. LOL



You were just...... PWN'ED


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Even when I was 220 I looked better 6 months ago lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ok we will go with that then...then you just look fat...now you are just small...you have no mass...you are slightly leaner than me...a guy that outweighs you by 55 pounds and is tons stronger

congrats

i like how you are suking in an even tryig to pull it up with your hands


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> LMFAO.. Damn he even went through his girl's phone and see my cawk LOL she kept it in her phone for a reason Ronnie LMFAO And i never send pics before i get pics.. keep that in mind And I don't side with anyone to win their approval. KOS's best trait (and reason i like him) is his ability to keep it real..That pic you just posted was disgusting.. you are fucking lean? yea, like you haven't eaten in 3 weeks. You'll NEVER have size like me.. you better keep an eye out for meteor showers.Please post my cawk up you fag, that'll make everyone completely believe that your girl sent me nasty pics.. and i think i did send them to Captain.. so long ago lol  over 2 years now..Fucking small, worthless, uneducated, Lean (lol), faggot. "My Quads are so huge, man!" (compared to that limited mass on your upper body you consider 'Lean')you my nigglet, need a cheeseburger or sum10..Get your fucking weight up, and keep getting pwned.. Nobody in here would EVER wanna look like your shitty ass.. now go back to Rach and suck her loose cunt.. apparently nobody else wanted your loser ass. LOLYou were just...... PWN'ED


Bitch Nigger I bet on my momma I'm stronger then u.You are all drugs and would be nothing without them.You can't even squat 315 lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

oh and win or lose it proves nothing...you still jersey shore reject who looks like a teen

good job making your backfired thread into personal shit

all you had to do was not be a skinny loudmouth with small man complex


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ok we will go with that then...then you just look fat...now you are just small...you have no mass...you are slightly leaner than me...a guy that outweighs you by 55 pounds and is tons strongercongratsi like how you are suking in an even tryig to pull it up with your hands


My pic is old dumb ass you have no definition


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was 220 in that pic so you out weigh me buy 55 pounds lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

and you dont either...my excuse is im 250 pounds
yours is you are fuking tiny


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Bitch Nigger I bet on my momma I'm stronger then u.You are all drugs and would be nothing without them.You can't even squat 315 lol


Your girl sent him naked pics and you want to see who's stronger??? ROFL!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Bitch Nigger I bet on my momma I'm stronger then u.You are all drugs and would be nothing without them.You can't even squat 315 lol




dude i rep 315 on squats.. umm, I dwarf you. end of story.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I was 220 in that pic so you out weigh me buy 55 pounds lol



ok...30 and the condition is similar...maybe more toards me for better..what does that tell you stick man


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Your girl sent him naked pics and you want to see who's stronger??? ROFL!!!


traitorous fuking whore...i show my own chicks pics lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

U loose


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

This guy can't be for real. He's got to be trolling.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

lose idiot...hey post a pic in a shirt...bet you disapear like all littl skinny kids...got that extra shedium on deck boy?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> U loose


As opposed to "ur tight"? Contrary to the story about your girl's cunt, I might add.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> This guy can't be for real. He's got to be trolling.



i know right

hey aries...long time no see


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 30, 2012)

brutal ownage..carry on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

its been awesome..owning the fuck ot of this dude the entire thread


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i know right
> 
> hey aries...long time no see


Backatcha, bro. New work schedule.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

I think he is giving in to the 3 vs 1 battle.. A losing battle for him it is! lol

I sweet talked his girl, she sent her cunt within 2 hours.. lol great catch.. then you go back to the smut LOL

I can't stop laughing about this.. then the dude checks my dick out WHICH IS STILL ON HER PHONE 2 years LATER! LOL You've gotta be kidding me.. you can't make this shit up... oh but your lean? and huge quads? LOL

Holy.... FUCKING.. turkey lol


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> I think he is giving in to the 3 vs 1 battle.. A losing battle for him it is! lol
> 
> I sweet talked his girl, she sent her cunt within 2 hours.. lol great catch.. then you go back to the smut LOL
> 
> ...


Oh...fuck...me!!! You're killing me!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

No comparison


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like you've been doing your Pushups every morning. lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saney you are H.I.T


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

lol...190 to 210(whichever lie you beleive)...natty but giving gear reviews

blah blah...no abs...no veins...sub 200

bwahahahahahahhaaha
the apex of male development


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

All drugs.I barley use roids....Want to go on a head to head challenge?


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Saney you are H.I.T




Yea.. i'm H.I.T. NOT exactly sure what you mean by that... or is it code for I'm bigger than you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

my kid brother does not workout...ripped to fuking shreds cause hes thin an lean...you thin but you aint ripped
congrats


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 30, 2012)

please tell me this kid is joking that he's stripping for a living..please?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol @ this noob Im getting Payed fucked more hoes then you could count to


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> please tell me this kid is joking that he's stripping for a living..please?




I wish he was joking... Kneegrow is DEAD serious.. lol who pays this guy?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> I sweet talked his girl, she sent her cunt within 2 hours.. lol great catch.. then you go back to the smut LOL
> 
> I can't stop laughing about this.. then the dude checks my dick out WHICH IS STILL ON HER PHONE 2 years LATER! LOL You've gotta be kidding me.. you can't make this shit up... oh but your lean? and huge quads? LOL
> 
> Holy.... FUCKING.. turkey lol


Ontopthegame85, please reply to this.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL @ Aries1's post


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck this bs you girls want to go to a head to head challenge?10 weeks I win Saney looses his mod positionKos wins he becomes mod Third place is banned forever Don't be scared


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dude, I haven't laughed like this in a while. Don't you just know his stomach sours with every post of yours...lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fuck this bs you girls want to go to a head to head challenge?10 weeks I win Saney looses his mod positionKos wins he becomes mod Third place is banned forever Don't be scared




lol check out this guy's location. "Jacked & Tan Inc" lol

Omg... go strip for fat saggy women, besides your child's mother


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fuck this bs you girls want to go to a head to head challenge?10 weeks I win Saney looses his mod positionKos wins he becomes mod Third place is banned forever Don't be scared


Tell your girl I want to see her cunt.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Ontopthegame85, please reply to this.


Idc she just for on here to worrie about what I do.Ex remeber that.I never seen saneys pic but she did say he isn't packing much. Who cares I'm ready for anything goes challenge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

you are handicapped with no size
saney and i are about the same size and both are big...we would just have to do some cardio...actually cut cals

you have no chance...stop shooting yourself in the foot...why cant you just chill...huge ego for such a small man


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are handicapped with no size
> saney and i are about the same size and both are big...we would just have to do some cardio...actually cut cals
> 
> you have no chance...stop shooting yourself in the foot...why cant you just chill...huge ego for such a small man



This^


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Idc she just for on here to worrie about what I do.Ex remeber that.


I got nothing. WTF does this say?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

why brag about being a unskilled...uneducated dancer? i mean...what ya gonna do at 35? with no skills or knowledge


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't have time for anonymous guys with no pics bye aries


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> All drugs.I barley use roids....Want to go on a head to head challenge?



A couple of advertisers have a challenge starting in 2 weeks.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A couple of advertisers have a challenge starting in 2 weeks.




He won't win.. he'll just get skinnier and brag about it


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I got nothing. WTF does this say?


She was stalking me at one point on here and saney sent her Cock pics and all I know is she said he was small real small.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i am skinny fat, must be excess cortisol and right now i cant even train, the muscle is melting off me?..



i cant believe no one commented?.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I don't have time for anonymous guys with no pics bye aries


Tell that skank I want to see her cunt now!


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> She was stalking me at one point on here and saney sent her Cock pics and all I know is she said he was small real small.



Guess she told you she sent me nothing, right?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saney said:


> He won't win.. he'll just get skinnier and brag about it


rofl


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's do it me,you,and kos don't be scared now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

aries is bigger than you to dont worry

he doesnt dress like a faggot though...ya know like you


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A couple of advertisers have a challenge starting in 2 weeks.


Any tren involved?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> rofl


^^^no pics hides behind a computer.Don't you call those ppl out kos?


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ^^^no pics hides behind a computer.Don't you call those ppl out kos?


No cunt pics, huh?


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

KOS is like an Elephant....................... he never forgets!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Let's do it me,you,and kos don't be scared now.



ill do it if its set up like you said...though your melts are hilarious...fine with me if you gone for good


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Any tren involved?



I think you can run whatever you want. I'm thinking test, tren and T3. Maybe a strong oral at the end.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread is fucking gold.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

Duh
im here pissing people off


----------



## Sherk (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



heavyiron said:


> This thread is fucking gold.



I was thinking the same thing. I can't stop refreshing the screen to see what's posted next. If you guys have that comp I'd fallow that!


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I think you can run whatever you want. I'm thinking test, tren and T3. Maybe a strong oral at the end.


Hmmm...


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Best Thread EVER! lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I want just us four fuck everyone else


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



ontopthegame85 said:


> Let's do it me,you,and kos don't be scared now.



I hope you don't take it out on theoneandonly Ron


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

You hoes down? I don't care about aries.I rather just me saney and kos its personal no room for noobs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

No shirt pic from skinny yet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you hoes down? I don't care about aries.i rather just me saney and kos its personal no room for noobs.



lol
personal...on the internet
you need a hobby


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bump ....win they get called out they pussy off


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You hoes down? I don't care about aries.I rather just me saney and kos its personal no room for noobs.


You're so mean.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

killerofsaints said:


> lol
> personal...on the internet
> you need a hobby




lmfao


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Bump ....*win* they get called out they pussy off


when


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Then let's go head to head you are scared because you know my results would kill yours.Step up to the plate son


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

You faggots are on here more then me......come on saney step up


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Then let's go head to head you are scared because you know my results would kill yours.Step up to the plate son


Being serious for a minute. Saney's avi kills any pics you've posted in this thread, dude. Why do you ask for defeat?


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Being serious for a minute. Saney's avi kills any pics you've posted in this thread, dude. Why do you ask for defeat?



This^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

There it is


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I think you can run whatever you want. I'm thinking test, tren and T3. Maybe a strong oral at the end.


Ill do it with just Test and Tren. The other stuff can go to other guys. I have plenty of orals, ya know?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Being serious for a minute. Saney's avi kills any pics you've posted in this thread, dude. Why do you ask for defeat?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I been crusing for a long ass time even went to jail for a while few months back I'm itching to blast.If they know they won't loose then step up and kos can't do shit and will come up with some kind excuse my jobs to hard,I got gift bla bla.I will wipe the floor with those clowns.400mg tren ew 750mg test all I need you girls can run whatever you please.Just step up and don't be pussies all your life.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


Pic from 09 lol no juice ever barley trained you are dumb I would eat you alive in a head to head challenge.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

IN THIS PIC YOU SAY YOU WERE HITTING IT HARD AND SWOLED ON DBOL
MY JOB SUCKS KID...GOT A REAL ONE


I MAKE NO EXCUSES FOR LOSING 77 POUNDS OVER THE PAST COUPLE YEARS GENIUS


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Swoled on DBOL? LMFAO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pic from 09 lol no juice ever barley trained you are dumb i would eat you alive in a head to head challenge.



its from themiddle of 2010...you were ownede by captn...claimed to be training hard and pounding juice


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I been crusing for a long ass time even went to jail for a while few months back I'm itching to blast.If they know they won't loose then step up and kos can't do shit and will come up with some kind excuse my jobs to hard,I got gift bla bla.I will wipe the floor with those clowns.400mg tren ew 750mg test all I need you girls can run whatever you please.Just step up and don't be pussies all your life.


I have trouble interpreting your posts, dude. Are you simple, boy?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

I bet went to jail for back child support


id bet money


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 30, 2012)

please have a dance off..


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm down for a Dance off.. Ronnie goes first lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

That would be awesome



still no shirt pic from skinny boy


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm done you all talk the talk but can't back it up.If you want to go step up if not step away and just talk shit.


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

Step up? ain't that a dance movie?

Scared to dance nigga?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

WHAT IS THE OP DUMBASS
YOU TALKING SHIT
A 190 POuND DUDE AT 15 % bodyfat talking shit

you are a boy amongst men cock gobbler


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm done you all talk the talk but can't back it up.If you want to go step up if not step away and just talk shit.


Can we negotiate the pics of your girl's snatch in the challenge? Say yes, dude. If not I'll just get them from various members here, but you already know that.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Ill do it with just Test and Tren. The other stuff can go to other guys. I have plenty of orals, ya know?



My liver has been healed. F'ing double strength Liv 52 from India is no joke. Shit absolutely corrected all my liver enzymes. 

Have fun taking it orally....


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

I get that Liv. 52 cheap as fuck.. great stuff.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My liver has been healed. F'ing double strength Liv 52 from India is no joke. Shit absolutely corrected all my liver enzymes.
> 
> Have fun taking it orally....


I drink too much for orals, bro. You know what I did with those. Test and tren is deadly. Have my own EQ still. Chainsaw lube and all...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

It took 3 weeks. Came straight from India. Opened up my mailbox and saw the envelope and immediately thought WP had sent me something....turned out it was DS LIV 52.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I drink too much for orals, bro. You know what I did with those. Test and tren is deadly. Have my own EQ still. Chainsaw lube and all...



I honestly drank gin almost every night before my blood draw and my levels were still normal. I was shocked.

Use that eq as KY lube.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I honestly drank gin almost every night before my blood draw and my levels were still normal. I was shocked.
> 
> Use that eq as KY lube.


Bought a S&W MP 40 Cal recently. Field stripped immediately then realized I had no oil. EQ fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Sherk (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



heavyiron said:


> It took 3 weeks. Came straight from India. Opened up my mailbox and saw the envelope and immediately thought WP had sent me something....turned out it was DS LIV 52.



eBay bro! 12 bottles for the price of one. That's where I get mine when my old mans dr can't hook me up. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I get Payed for my body you would be laughed off stage....



Lol, I heard a prostitute at a strip club say this exact phrase to another whore!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> they used to like men
> now its bieber clones an jersey shore ripoff douche bags like you



Realest statement ever spoken.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

I hope Ronnie doesn't get owned off IMF


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 30, 2012)

Great thread.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

more reps and likes please
gotten so many for owning this kid in this thread
fuck i rule


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more reps and likes please
> gotten so many for owning this kid in this thread
> fuck i rule



You like imaginary numbers now?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

nah..i like imaginary pats on the back


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 30, 2012)

Some of you seem to live in an imaginary e-world, feeling great about reps and likes LOL.
This thread is pure excellence, though.
Ontop, I would quit now. You may have some valid points, but, it's just not looking good at this point.


Sent from my TrollPhone using the Faceless Talking Avi App


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

Lucky7 Banned


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

pretty lame ben


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL Benj is a fag..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

I can play this game all day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

the massive ownage of onthecock69 generated 1000 views


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

If he's really a stripper there should be vids around to prove it


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If he's really a stripper there should be vids around to prove it


sure is, mr hands


----------



## Sherk (Dec 31, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

Come on guys, haven't you been to a strip club before? During the day shift there's always some fucked up ones on stage in the hole in the wall joints. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 31, 2012)

lmao nice pants bellydancer85 is wearing


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

What's on his head?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

cant you see he is one of those cool kids with a faux hawk

damn this guy is a walking cliche




Little Guy said:


> What's on his head?


----------



## Z82 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> What's on his head?


"Somethiing about Mary" hair gel! but from his BF!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> What's on his head?



a crown


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 31, 2012)

Your a stripper ?

I hope you mean you strip paint for a living.

Negged !


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

Are those pants for real or is that someones photoshop?


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

His hairline looks awfully rough...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

Must be genetics, not gears cause hes a natty


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

I make more money then you guys in one day then what you make all weak.I don't have prove shit I do well!Kos how did you own me your fat still with zero definition.I know your so insecure about your own body that you have hate on everybody else.For some reason idiots like a fat 30 year old guy who still watches wrestling and shovels shit for a living.Bravo!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

So we going to do the challenge?Everyone get your gear together by the next two week's.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I don't have prove shit


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shutup chris


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Shutup chris


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use to like you before you became scared of kos


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

Nobody is scared of KOS. I like him cause he keeps it real.. he has put me in my place before.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> So we going to do the challenge?Everyone get your gear together by the next two week's.



I have just enough to start but I need some tren and winny for the end.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have just enough to start but I need some tren and winny for the end.




I'll hook you up. How much ya need? it'll only cost you cawk pics.. just sayin


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

How does one keep it real by dissing you if your small but if you get big he crys its all drugs?He has made no improvements whatsoever.I have made great gains since the three years I been here.All the gear I ever ran was underdosed or bunk.Hopefully my gear on the way is legit so I can actually do a decent cycle for once in my life.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> .All the gear I ever ran was underdosed or bunk.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice pic


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Still look better then kos there also lol


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'll hook you up. How much ya need? it'll only cost you cawk pics.. just sayin


Maybe 20ml of tren ace 100mg/ml and 50 tabs of 50mg winny. I don't need much to cut.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really hope u whops do the contest saney will be tough to beat but kos time here will be up


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

[SIL] said:


>


Kurt?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have just enough to start but I need some tren and winny for the end.



Tren e 400mg ew  test c 600mg ew and winny on the way 5-14 days


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I make more money then you guys in one day then what you make all weak.I don't have prove shit I do well!Kos how did you own me your fat still with zero definition.I know your so insecure about your own body that you have hate on everybody else.For some reason idiots like a fat 30 year old guy who still watches wrestling and shovels shit for a living.Bravo!



dude ive built bridges, roads, tractors, windows, houses, airports, traffic lights....my hands really have done it all...i will always have something to do ,useful in this world...in ten years in all likelyhood you could be managing a mcdonalds

stop saying i havent improved you jackass...makes you look even dumber...i am leaps and bounds from where i was...
you keep saying im a shit talker
you startedthis fuking thread you moron
you talking shit


no only are yu a hypocrite but you are stupid too...congrats....look how many like this thread has gotten...all against you
they are all laughing at you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> How does one keep it real by dissing you if your small but if you get big he crys its all drugs?He has made no improvements whatsoever.I have made great gains since the three years I been here.All the gear I ever ran was underdosed or bunk.Hopefully my gear on the way is legit so I can actually do a decent cycle for once in my life.



who besides heavy have i ever said was all drugs...and even with him its not true
he also has a dietician...and is totally dedicated when doing a contest


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice melt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

nope
just owning yu from every conceivable angle imaginable...you know...like normal


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who besides heavy have i ever said was all drugs...and even with him its not true
> he also has a dietician...and is totally dedicated when doing a contest



Standard donkey want me bring him over or pull the thread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

well ya got me there
yeah grams an grams at 22 is def abuse


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

D-lats u claimed a while back was all drugs...maybe we should all go to golden corral ed and get like you and then we will all be equal and you couldn't run your mouth anymore.You got owned bitch go workout for once.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

me and dlats said alot of dumb shit going back and forth with each other

if hes really accomplished his body...which is def better than mine...working a hard job...specially one like concrete
he deserves a big pat on the back


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm younger better looking and my legs are stronger then yours.I don't know what you bench but I'm sure its nothing impressive for 285lbs.its ok some ppl are just meant be fat.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me and dlats said alot of dumb shit going back and forth with each other
> 
> if hes really accomplished his body...which is def better than mine...working a hard job...specially one like concrete
> he deserves a big pat on the back


After I beat you in the contest don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fucking west Virginia hills have eyes looking boy


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Done arguing when my gear arrives I will call you out again.Saney if you want in come on.Heavy will just make us all look bad just for sport.But I think 2013 should kick off with its  first anything goes head to head challenge.Maybe the Jew can throw some prohormones in for prizes.


----------



## malk (Dec 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I get that Liv. 52 cheap as fuck.. great stuff.



you look natty,you dont need it


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Done arguing when my gear arrives I will call you out again.Saney if you want in come on.Heavy will just make us all look bad just for sport.But I think 2013 should kick off with its  first anything goes head to head challenge.Maybe the Jew can throw some prohormones in for prizes.



IML might throw in something but it has to be legit logs.

I'm gettting back in the gym so I can go balls to the wall in a few weeks if I decide to do it.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nice melt kid...yes you look fine...but you are a teeny tiny guy..stil with no abs
> 15 % bodyfat at 180 pounds is just not imressive
> not personal just facts
> and yeah i could b lighter...but i dont start threads like this one either
> jackass




Talk about meltdown.  He said fat guys that use gear are dumb and you came running to this thread like a magnet.    haha.   Instead of lashing out do you ever take a look in the mirror?   Seriously you talk to much shit you can't back it up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

I didnt start bashing til he did
all right there in print


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's just do the anything goes contest no pun no grudges involved and no one has to be banned looser just gets all his rep points removed?


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

Last NIGGER gonna make me look bad is Heavy... 

LAST LAST skinny Nigger gonna make me look bad is Ronald.. (Ronnie)


And tell Rachel to Unblock me on FB. I miss looking at her lop sided eyes and that kinda-sorta down syndrome look she has going on.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

Cant beleive me an saney aint bffs on facebook


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

She read your remarks she don't give two shots about u sorry bro


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Cant beleive me an saney aint bffs on facebook



I know MAN!!! LETS DO THIS!



ontopthegame85 said:


> She read your remarks she don't give two shots about u sorry bro



Read my Remarks? LMFAO Proof that the Truth Hurts!!!! And to be very honesty, i'd much rather push your stool in... ya know?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please keep my baby and my girl out your mouth and we will be all good.She just talked to you to piss me off but all u do is dog her she is a good girl.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saney said:


> I know MAN!!! LETS DO THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> Read my Remarks? LMFAO Proof that the Truth Hurts!!!! And to be very honesty, i'd much rather push your stool in... ya know?


I can't work with 5 inches sorry


----------



## Rednack (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> After I beat you in the contest don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.



How bout you beat your lips across the head of my dick bitch boy..


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

You ever strip to hotstepper?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

So what are the details to this contest...im supposed to be dropping weight anyway


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You ever strip to hotstepper?



Nope mostly electro and dubstep


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rednack said:


> How bout you beat your lips across the head of my dick bitch boy..



The guy who took pics with his shirt on ^^^^


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Nope mostly electro and dubstep



No idea what that is, but sounds hot.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> So what are the details to this contest...im supposed to be dropping weight anyway



12 weeks run whatever the fuck you want bulk,cut,lean bulk and we need real judges like prince,Kurt,maybe heavy if he don't compete.when Member vote its just for there buddys not the results.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm the judge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

Be hard to find an impartial judge...i always get slaughtered i votes..reddog doesnt even post an beat the shit out of me


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Be hard to find an impartial judge...i always get slaughtered i votes..reddog doesnt even post an beat the shit out of me



Exactly he probably had his shirt on in the pic too.So we need honest judges who will call it like they see it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

Little guy actually might be a good choice


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the head Jew should come out for this one maybe his wife too.Little wing is pretty straight forward also.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Going go blow some shit up happy new years boys,girls,and trannies


----------



## charley (Dec 31, 2012)

[SIL] said:


> lmao nice pants bellydancer85 is wearing



........Really blurry...I can't see what I'm laughing at.......Please , how about a clear pic........help an old alterboy out....


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm the judge.  See you fuckers tomorrow


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

charley said:


> ........Really blurry...I can't see what I'm laughing at.......Please , how about a clear pic........help an old alterboy out....



That pic is weird on my phone at first its real long but if I take my fingers move them to the side of the phone horizontally I gain 20 pounds


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

My gear should be here some time this week or next Monday at latest.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why not cut down to atleast 15% (atleast).Your only making it worse on yourself.Why waste good gear?Then when you fat kids run gear you use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts of test.Once again your dumb.If I was you I would use 250mg test ew alongside 50mcg of t3 but once again your dumb and will continue to use hefty balking products because your dumb.
> 
> Be smart not fat!


everyone can't be like you at 17 3/4 b/f


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2012)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Little guy actually might be a good choice



Little Guy, SFW and xyz should be the panel


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2012)

Im down. but I let ron win a SteroidForYou Sampler and awarded KOS as a neomeds contest winner. Facts are facts and someone will cry foul in the end. 

Keep in mind if i am to judge, 2-3 vials of expired Tren and a video of your Ex's winking anus can win you the contest. Just fyi for everyone.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I'm gorcsale toop


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 1, 2013)

have they danced yet?


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 1, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Please keep my baby and my _*girl out your mouth*_ and we will be all good.She just talked to you to piss me off but all u do is dog her she is a good girl.


Oh lord


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not allowed to talk about Ronnie's ex who sent me cunt pictures?

is this one of the rules to the contest?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

I need proof of these Cunt pictures and then you can say whatever.Well you can't talk about my son he is four touchy subject.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll say what ever I want about anyone i want.. and then if you don't like it, you can have a ban.. Sound nice?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> have they danced yet?



Gogham style


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> I'll say what ever I want about anyone i want.. and then if you don't like it, you can have a ban.. Sound nice?



Then we wouldn't be able to do the contest


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

Your "Good Girl" send me pics of her fucking cunt... YOU my fagfriend, are silly to think it never happened.. Look at her lop-sided eyeballs and ask her.. if she looks away when she answers you.. SHE'S LYING! Google eye movements associated with lying. you'll see


Anyhow, i seen that horrible cunt, i don't need to prove anything, just as you dont.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh and for being so fucking lean, hot, and an amazing OVER PAID dancer, you got fucking horrible taste in Fugly ass women..


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't care she did it then that,just makes her a whore.She swears she didn't but it don't matter.Just don't talk about my son.I'm just worrying about me and him these days.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

She did send me cunt pics... and why the fuck would she admit that to you?? 

i even have some conversation on FB of me asking to get more pics. Maybe that would convince you? lol


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 1, 2013)

she send me pics too...and i didnt even asked


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's a pic who cares she my baby momma idc you can have her....good luck with that


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 1, 2013)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

She a member here?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Idk or care


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

If she did I'm sure she regrets it and it was just to get at me.All that matters is she is s good mom to my kid.She wants to send pics to make herself  look bad on her she has to live with that.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here#


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

my girl sent me pics last night.. and the other night.. and will tonight. Maybe i'll show Ronnie so it'll be even?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

show me too!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

aww, of course KOS.

i hit you up on FB!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

nah..got nothin


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2013)

hmm


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

I need my gear fuck and my gym closed today.Sorry as new year


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

i know...what the fuck is up with gyms being closed on dumbass holidays
mines gonna be closed for fuking columbus day i bet


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 1, 2013)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

mine was opened today but yesterday they closed at 1 o'clock. GAY 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

I got in a back session and cardio today. 24 hour fitness is gay but at least its open.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 1, 2013)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*



heavyiron said:


> I got in a back session and cardio today. 24 hour fitness is gay but at least its open.



i did arms today, and doing cardio tonight, love my treadmill at home. 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> mine was opened today but yesterday they closed at 1 o'clock. GAY
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!


the should make it as convenient as possible for there paying customers...mine does not...probly why they are bankrupt


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm about to go to the park and do some pull ups I guess I got to do something today.I would bring azza with me but he can't go within 2,000 feet radius of parks,schools. Poor guy


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the should make it as convenient as possible for there paying customers...mine does not...probly why they are bankrupt



It would be a wise business choice for the gyms to be open on new years.Tons of ppl flock all fired up to workout and sign one year contracts then quit after a week.


----------



## Bowden (Jan 1, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> It would be a wise business choice for the gyms to be open on new years.Tons of ppl flock all fired up to workout and sign one year contracts then quit after a week.



QFT.
The damn fat assed weekend warrior jerks flood the gym on Jan1 taking up space.
Most of them are gone after a month.


----------



## Sherk (Jan 1, 2013)

*why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*

I hate this time of year at the gym. You get every fat old fuck trying to look 20 again and every skinny little fucktards trying to look like Arnold flooding the gym and taking up space for a month. Then they give up and all is back to normal. Lets see how many faggots I kick out of the squat rack tomorrow trying to do some curls. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## jshredz (Jan 1, 2013)

Sherk said:


> I hate this time of year at the gym. You get every fat old fuck trying to look 20 again and every skinny little fucktards trying to look like Arnold flooding the gym and taking up space for a month. Then they give up and all is back to normal. Lets see how many faggots I kick out of the squat rack tomorrow trying to do some curls.
> 
> 
> When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C



You read my mind brother. I can predict I'm gonna get pissed off all week from these fools doing 12 sets of curls on the squat track. 
Makes me want to get a shirt or something with big freaking sign on it!!!

Jshredz


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 1, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why not cut down to atleast 15% (atleast).Your only making it worse on yourself.Why waste good gear?Then when you fat kids run gear you use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts of test.Once again your dumb.If I was you I would use 250mg test ew alongside 50mcg of t3 but once again your dumb and will continue to use hefty balking products because your dumb.
> 
> Be smart not fat!



18%, why not 19%??? hahaha wtf


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome back stfu guess what this place got worse they made your best friend a mod


----------



## XYZ (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Your pics you find are old and my weight fluctuates from 190-210  Im strong,don't use crazy amounts juice and women love me..I will run a cutter next few weeks and my and will show.I would never want be over 210@ 5'10 to sluggish even @ low bf 200 20% bf my goal very easy reachable.



Bottom line: You're fat, and your tattoo is stupid.  Negged.


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Bottom line: You're fat, and your tattoo is stupid.  Negged.



The boss has spoken!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Exactly he probably had his shirt on in the pic too.So we need honest judges who will call it like they see it




Fatty.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I have never been 18% ever! Maybe 16 close 17 but usually I hang out around 13-15
> Ps heavy your old




Negged for being so fat.


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol ^


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea I'm fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

fatties can have veins i rekon


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Yea I'm fat




haha dancing queen wears his stage clothes in the gym too...what a mess


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

You mad bro..


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn! Ronnie is fucking HUGE and Shredded... god damn I wish I was a Rich Erotic Dancer like him


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish my Avy looked as good as his Recent Gym picture...


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would look that good to if I ran as much gear as you.But I will catch you and beat you.Hope your ready send me that gear stash


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I would look that good to if I ran as much gear as you.But I will catch you and beat you.Hope your ready send me that gear stash



It this^ an admission to me looking better?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

beast...note the brutal curtains of this ''making more money'' dancer


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow ancient pic from a bulk good find


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Wow ancient pic from a bulk good find



but still live like a tramp homeboy..lmao at your deformed shoulder dunce


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

in that pic, it looks like his home is HUGE and his truck his HUGE and the watch on his gf's wrist is HUGE...

Kinda looks like everything you own is stuffed into one small bedroom.. Sweet pad bro... You mad?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> in that pic, it looks like his home is HUGE and his truck his HUGE and the watch on his gf's wrist is HUGE...
> 
> Kinda looks like everything you own is stuffed into one small bedroom.. Sweet pad bro... You mad?



i kinda like that grandmas bedside table...


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

i think i see a picture of a small child with a white bear.. i'm gonna print it out and piss on it


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

beastmode..the kitchen is kitted out...stuntin'


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch on my wrist fuck boy and that's one room.You all are dumb.What you drive?I bet my rims cost more then your whole whip...And that watch


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Watch on my wrist fuck boy and that's one room.You all are dumb.What you drive?I bet my rims cost more then your whole whip...And that watch



Is "whip" negro talk?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> i think i see a picture of a small child with a white bear.. i'm gonna print it out and piss on it



Dude I'm tempted get on plane come jersey just beat your ass Christopher Lewis


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dude all talk he lives with his mom and lifts in a basement


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn Ronnie is SO FUCKING JACKED BRO!!!

he is also from "Jacked and Tan Inc" lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Dude I'm tempted get on plane come jersey just beat your ass Christopher Lewis




All you have is Christopher Lewis? might need more information than that LOL

Just send me some more pics of Rachel's naked flabby body and i'll tell everyone to stop picking on you..

"get on plane come jersey" to beat me up? I can't afford your hospital bills.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

brutal corkboard doors bro..do you live in the trailer?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

i'm a tramp


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like semen has been splashed on the bottom portion of that mirror... do you jerk off to yourself Ronald?


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No friends except here and lives at home with his mom and pops.Your a fucking little Dick faggot.



Yea well.. how does it feel to be SMALLER than a little dick faggot who lives at home with his mommy and daddy?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> All you have is Christopher Lewis? might need more information than that LOL
> 
> Just send me some more pics of Rachel's naked flabby body and i'll tell everyone to stop picking on you..
> 
> "get on plane come jersey" to beat me up? I can't afford your hospital bills.


Haha


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

lmao this is brutal


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Done with you bye bye troll.have some cocks to suck..girl gotta work


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

Took this^ nigger 12 pages to accept defeat..


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Never quit lol but I have better things to do then argue page after page shows how much of faggots you really are.See you for the contest


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I have better things to do then argue page after page shows how much of faggots you really are




And you were doing what this whole time?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

owned fag...end thread


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sil is a joke lol anonymous hides behind a screen....quoted from kos

Peace out


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

dont go baby girl..we having so much fun


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Sil is a joke lol anonymous hides behind a screen....quoted from kos
> 
> Peace out



Owning you... will be greatly missed.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bye bye


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

still here


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2013)

R.I.P pole dancer


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

you fucking idiot.. Nobody gives a shit about your son or your goofy looking gf Rachel Cothran.

You're a fucking pussy, you'll always be a loser.. and you're small.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pm your addy tough guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Sil is a joke lol anonymous hides behind a screen....quoted from kos
> 
> Peace out


 sil is ridiculously bigger than me...and more conditioned than if i was skinned alive


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Pm your addy tough guy



Yea.. I want some fucking Homo to have my Personal Mailing address. Get your fucking weight up nigger



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sil is ridiculously bigger than me...and more conditioned than if i was skinned alive



He is big? I need to see!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sil is ridiculously bigger than me...and more conditioned than if i was skinned alive




enough about Sil's pics.. moar pics of you plz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

Wtf...nobody wants to look at me besides my INSANELY sexy wife


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 2, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> enough about Sil's pics.. moar pics of you*r hot wife* plz



fixed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

Silis having so much fun with the edits


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Silis having so much fun with the edits



Actually, that was me lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sil still has no pics


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL at the title change


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 2, 2013)

do you think she would mind if you sharpied her face with dirty sayings? ... no disrespect.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe shopped she would thInk its funny
shE wouldnt dare let anyoNe touch her face though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)

Blurry...but i thnk this is pretty incredible


this girl never works out

she is talking about starting to....again...howthe fuck am i going to keep up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this girl never works out
> 
> she is talking about starting to....again...howthe fuck am i going to keep up




Stop trying to become a 180lb Stripper?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> beast...note the brutal curtains of this ''making more money'' dancer



what the fuck is up with all the teddy bears and kid pics, you a pedo or use the teddys for stage props? Not hating, just a casual observation.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sherk said:


> I hate this time of year at the gym. You get every fat old fuck trying to look 20 again and every skinny little fucktards trying to look like Arnold flooding the gym and taking up space for a month. Then they give up and all is back to normal. Lets see how many faggots I kick out of the squat rack tomorrow trying to do some curls.
> 
> 
> When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C



dont talk about the new god mod Silhua like that...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> dont talk about the new god mod Silhua like that...



Negged for being a slimy suckhole


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> what the fuck is up with all the teddy bears and kid pics, you a pedo or use the teddys for stage props? Not hating, just a casual observation.



Pic is old I don't even live there that was me and my x's apartment.Kid is mine and teddy was a Valentine gift I recall.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol'd at thread title


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2013)

Kos! Put that laundry away now!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2013)

not gay at all to be looking at the pile of clothes i refused to put up
totally normal when hot chik is n a thong


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 3, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Welcome back stfu guess what this place got worse they made your best friend a mod



what a fucking joke


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I LIKE THIS ONE





is this a man???


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^watch your mouth you acne infested midget


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2013)

Lawlz!


----------



## s2h (Jan 3, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Pic is old I don't even live there that was me and my x's apartment.Kid is mine and teddy was a Valentine gift I recall.


that was your x-gf's apt??..how many chicks put posters on the wall?(none)..and not even a 3$ crack ho would own sheets like that...and the curtains look like they where stolen off a motel6(no chick would have those)..i say its your room!!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 3, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Never quit lol but I have better things to do then argue page after page shows how much of faggots you really are.See you for the contest



Goddamn are you fat.

You better start using massive doses of DNP to drop that weight fatboy.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> that was your x-gf's apt??..how many chicks put posters on the wall?(none)..and not even a 3$ crack ho would own sheets like that...and the curtains look like they where stolen off a motel6(no chick would have those)..i say its your room!!




haha brutal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^watch your mouth you acne infested midget



im not mad at his bs at all...weve all seen his fat girlfriend...hes into that..im into my wife...to each his own

sils reaction is classic though


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm fat skinny stripper...I have been owned? Lol Naw!come at me bro! Step up your trolling NIGGERS


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 3, 2013)

irish_2003 said:


> reason is because increased muscle size will burn calories faster simply by maintaining its new size



Increased muscle size will burn calories faster, but that isn't why so many out of shape obese people are doing steroids. They are doing it because they are too undisciplined to get anywhere near their potential on their own.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2013)

Or their religion prevents them from working out. Or eating pork


----------



## Saney (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't eat meat at all.. Damn indian muslim family


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's why Sil so small


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 4, 2013)

^^^still here


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jan 11, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> *why do you fat guys with 18+% bf use gear?*





ontopthegame85 said:


> *why not cut down to atleast 15% (atleast).your only making it worse on yourself.why waste good gear?then when you fat kids run gear you use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts of test.once again your dumb.if i was you i would use 250mg test ew alongside 50mcg of t3 but once again your dumb and will continue to use hefty balking products because your dumb.
> 
> Be smart not fat!*





ontopthegame85 said:


> *why not just use low test and t3?i don't think its bad when fat guys use gear.i just think its dumb when they use things like anadrol,dbol and large amounts test.different folks different strokes i guess.*





ontopthegame85 said:


> *i have never been 18% ever! Maybe 16 close 17 but usually i hang out around 13-15*
> ps heavy your old





ontopthegame85 said:


> *lol i weigh 210 and about run a cutter i haven't weighed 180 since h.s. I blub up every now and then but i don't workout or use gear during those times.i look good right now on no gear*
























*boom
*


ontopthegame85 said:


> *5'10 205 17-20% bf range skinny fat stripper*


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Self inflicting


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 13, 2013)

...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2013)

i am unsure as to the reasoning for entering this thread, Sil trying to own someone again, very funny, very funny, better tell him the truth and not get caught up in any lies.


----------



## DaPulse (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread is a bucket of lols... Quick Q do Powerlifters use? Go call a 280lbs man with a 625lb bench a fat dumb ass and see how it ends up... We all got diffrent goals, not everyone is trying to be a bodybuilder or fitness model.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

I look better then half ppl here.I dance for women I danced gay clubs a few times but now I work with L.A hard body's same ppl who trained magic mike.I also work for one largest male review companies in this state.I have endless ads and posters I can show one my friends here to confirm for you ppl so you can stfu.I don't bodybuild or have any desire to look like one.not a good look for me and those guys make -$$ no money women don't like that.I refuse to be over 210 my new goal is 190 no bf


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm the guy who fucks your fiancee before you marry here


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2013)

ronnie melting again


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

omfg...this thread is hilarious


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm the guy who gives your fiancee herpes before you marry here


how do you sleep at nite


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

GNP xannies courtesy of wp


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

you can afford WP gear? you really do make a grip stripping


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's only a part time gig I do have real job also


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

Suppose be work now but my ankle is fucked


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2013)

You cam still swim for cardio. Or smoke meth and go on a 72 hr wankathon


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 23, 2013)

go to north vegas and yell "free crystal" and start running, good cardio


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol swim in 50 degree weather  naw  will try wank thing gych


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I look better then half ppl here.I dance for women I danced gay clubs a few times but now I work with L.A hard body's same ppl who trained magic mike.I also work for one largest male review companies in this state.I have endless ads and posters I can show one my friends here to confirm for you ppl so you can stfu.I don't bodybuild or have any desire to look like one.not a good look for me and those guys make -$$ no money women don't like that.I refuse to be over 210 my new goal is 190 no bf




Hey to each his own OTG, but LMAO! @ "danced gay clubs a few times" what the fuck does that mean?? 
Do You take off your clothes and dance in a g string for gay men???


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2013)

it's not gay if he didnt looked them in the eyes..


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2013)

They can't touch so who cares just close ur eyes pretend its women


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

wow


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2013)

lol @ close your eyes and pretend its a woman..next time let them suck your dick..but dont worry,just close your eyes..


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tina Turner - Private Dancer [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> They can't touch so who cares just close ur eyes pretend its women



Take a shot in the mouth for GMP tren?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2013)

Take one for the tren train lol


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 24, 2013)

lmao! Great Thread OTG, you're quite the entertainer man no pun intended


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 24, 2013)

15 pages and no cawk pics, your the worst stripper ever


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

im wondering why ontopofthegayguys85 always wants pics? been in the gay clubs too long and likes to bat off over fellow members?

from his own pics his 5'10' looks ALOT more like 5'7 at best, really an angry little boy with serious insecurity issues and copies azzas comebacks....


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> They can't touch so who cares just close ur eyes pretend its women



fucken homo!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol you won't post pics because your fat and insecure u know u look like shit Im stronger then u @208 then u at 269 I will post videos and put gear on it


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 24, 2013)

Your all gay


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

True


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol you won't post pics because your fat and insecure u know u look like shit Im stronger then u @208 then u at 269 I will post videos and put gear on it


u always say that....405 squat  vid never showed


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

Coming up next leg session my ankle swelling went away should be good I failed last attempt


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2013)

so 405 is heavy for a squat? should I try it? 

Most i ever did was 350lbs


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got a video 365x3


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

I went for 405 just wasn't feeling it I hit 405 in past but I will attempt again


----------



## Bowden (Mar 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I look better then half ppl here.I dance for women I danced gay clubs a few times but now I work with L.A hard body's same ppl who trained magic mike.I also work for one largest male review companies in this state.I have endless ads and posters I can show one my friends here to confirm for you ppl so you can stfu.I don't bodybuild or have any desire to look like one.not a good look for me and those guys make -$$ no money women don't like that.I refuse to be over 210 my new goal is 190 no bf



Do you consider Derek Anthony as a role model?
When you were dancing in gay clubs and as part of your male review company performances did you or do you wear yellow thongs on stage like Derek Anthony did? 
Do they stick dollar bill tips in your thong during on stage male review gay audience performances or do you get your tips later during private gay lap dances?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I went for 405 just wasn't feeling it I hit 405 in past but I will attempt again


cant rep it don't do it


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Do you consider Derek Anthony as a role model?
> When you were dancing in gay clubs and as part of your male review company performances did you or do you wear yellow thongs on stage like Derek Anthony did?
> Do they stick dollar bill tips in your thong during on stage male review gay audience performances or do you get your tips later during private gay lap dances?




holy fuck, I don't care if that dude is straight up geigh...in for the eye candy!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2013)

then i saw the other side

gross

https://www.google.com/search?q=der...oards%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D422727.25;610;794


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

SheriV said:


> holy fuck, I don't care if that dude is straight up geigh...in for the eye candy!



yeah i rubbed one out also (no homo!)

jk jk


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Ive seen both guys pics and i have to say ontopofthegame looks way better then kos...Ontopofthegame may be smaller but atleast he looks like he excersises...Kos looks like the guy sitting on the bar stool in the local pub drinking beer all night....And kos is also weak for a guy who weighs 269...Ive seen his videos, he dont lift jack for a heavy guy...I dont understand why he critisizes everyone on here when hes done cylcles and still looks like flabby saggy crap...lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

Where I dance now not gay nor have I ever haves man a lap dance lol like I said its a part time gig rest of week I'm framing houses


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ive seen both guys pics and i have to say ontopofthegame looks way better then kos...Ontopofthegame may be smaller but atleast he looks like he excersises...Kos looks like the guy sitting on the bar stool in the local pub drinking beer all night....And kos is also weak for a guy who weighs 269...Ive seen his videos, he dont lift jack for a heavy guy...I dont understand why he critisizes everyone on here when hes done cylcles and still looks like flabby saggy crap...lol



I am 244 to 249


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2013)

Griffith said:


>



haha


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ive seen both guys pics and i have to say ontopofthegame looks way better then kos...Ontopofthegame may be smaller but atleast he looks like he excersises...Kos looks like the guy sitting on the bar stool in the local pub drinking beer all night....And kos is also weak for a guy who weighs 269...Ive seen his videos, he dont lift jack for a heavy guy...I dont understand why he critisizes everyone on here when hes done cylcles and still looks like flabby saggy crap...lol



KOS is alright, he loses his temper alot but he also has alot of valid comments, he needs to slim down a bit but i dont doubt hes a strong bloke and would throw a fucken mean straight right and from what i can see both him and rednack have been putting in some hard time in the gym and both are getting good results, yet cannot stop wanting to stab each other lmao 

kos is not 269, thats me thats 269 (i think, im 122kgs which converts to 268.964pounds)


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> They can't touch so who cares just close ur eyes pretend its women



and repeat after this woman, people will make it rain on you.

How to ask for cock in Korean? funny - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

holy shit she is annoying


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 24, 2013)

you should try being stationed in Korea, couldnt stand hearing those bitches yap in the chow hall, couldnt understand how guys would get married to have them yapping in their kitchen at home for the rest of their lives


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> you should try being stationed in Korea, couldnt stand hearing those bitches yap in the chow hall, couldnt understand how guys would get married to have them yapping in their kitchen at home for the rest of their lives



because they are good at gagging on cock in the bedroom


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2013)

Everyone body different Im happy for the guys that make drastic changes.I been in shape out shape many times.Im trying leave dance thing alone and find a career that's long term.I had lots fun and wouldn't change a thing.I do lots stuff wrong.I have decent genetics but never push myself as hard as I should or could on gear like many others here.Im going to start studying more on the diet aspect of the game and really push myself to my full potential.Im going try a different approach less juice and more diet.I really want bulk to 220 @ a respectable bf% and stop running cycles that aren't needed.I need to distance myself from alot ppl that like party and try to influence me to go out and whore hunt all time.Its hard when your young but hard on the body too.Kos is a good guy we had are battles but I can tell he is a decent guy.Im not going lie Im young and have alot growing up to do but Im here for anyone who needs advice or just to bs I been threw alot In my life and still going threw Alot bs.Turning a new leaf and want to learn as much as possible to become my best.(ps don't eat Gmp xannies and post)


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

Kos is a hater who critisizes everyone else because hes a fat sloppy saggy tit slob who cant lift no heavyweight even after a ton of gear....Big true!


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Everyone body different Im happy for the guys that make drastic changes.I been in shape out shape many times.Im trying leave dance thing alone and find a career that's long term.I had lots fun and wouldn't change a thing.I do lots stuff wrong.I have decent genetics but never push myself as hard as I should or could on gear like many others here.Im going to start studying more on the diet aspect of the game and really push myself to my full potential.Im going try a different approach less juice and more diet.I really want bulk to 220 @ a respectable bf% and stop running cycles that aren't needed.I need to distance myself from alot ppl that like party and try to influence me to go out and whore hunt all time.Its hard when your young but hard on the body too.Kos is a good guy we had are battles but I can tell he is a decent guy.Im not going lie Im young and have alot growing up to do but Im here for anyone who needs advice or just to bs I been threw alot In my life and still going threw Alot bs.Turning a new leaf and want to learn as much as possible to become my best.(ps don't eat Gmp xannies and post)



we all grow out of that shit (partying and abusing drugs/gear/booze) eventually


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos is a hater who critisizes everyone else because hes a fat sloppy saggy tit slob who cant lift no heavyweight even after a ton of gear....Big true!



koz is one of the guys that keeps this place interesting


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

Griffith said:


> we all grow out of that shit (partying and abusing drugs/gear/booze) eventually




the absolute truth

then look back and think...that was awesome/stupid/awesome  lol

or at least I have.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hung like a horse


----------



## Anibalyeah (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh shieeet


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2013)

Anibalyeah said:


> Oh shieeet



huh??


----------

